# Whining from the rear end



## DavidT (Feb 18, 2005)

I let my cousin drive my car this weekend and after awhile he decide's he wants to feel the power, so He takes off from a roll, he doesn't redline it but turns it about 5000 or alittle more, He shifts 1st thru 3rd fine (not abusing it just shifting) and then dumbass goes from 3rd back 2nd. And now from about 30 on there is a whine coming from rear end. What could retard have done? Am I doomed? 1000's in damage?


----------



## GrayGoat (Mar 5, 2005)

I heard the same symptoms from my 2001 Z28 A4. It happened during aggressive driving, and turned out to be a bad ring and pinion in the rear end. 

It was covered by Warranty...As should yours be. :cheers


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

At high speeds I had a whining coming from front passenger area and found when I leave the wife at home the whining stops.

Sorry couldn't resist


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

westell said:


> At high speeds I had a whining coming from front passenger area and found when I leave the wife at home the whining stops.
> 
> Sorry couldn't resist


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

westell said:


> At high speeds I had a whining coming from front passenger area and found when I leave the wife at home the whining stops.
> 
> Sorry couldn't resist


I found the same to be true with my GOAT :agree


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

westell said:


> At high speeds I had a whining coming from front passenger area and found when I leave the wife at home the whining stops.
> 
> Sorry couldn't resist



Wow.

And all this time I thought the whining was from Moustang Lemmings being left in my wake...


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

:agree


----------

